# The Vape Guy - A long overdue introduction



## BumbleBee (30/11/16)

​
Well, this is where my love for vaping has brought me, and what a ride it's been...

I have been vaping for well over three years already, during this time I have learnt so much and have a fair amount of experience with all aspects of this life changing technology. I have helped countless individuals make the switch to vaping and what a pleasure it is to see these people on a regular basis, to see how their health has improved, how their moods and attitudes in general have changed, this is what drives me, I love seeing happy people  

Although I have been captivated by the wonderful developments in hardware my fascination is with the juices. All these wonderful flavours, so many options and combinations... so much fun! I have been mixing for quite some time already and some of you might have already experienced a flavour or two under the "_Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid_" label that was released on a small scale in October 2015. Since then a lot has happened and many new creations have come into existence, but more on that in due course...

I would now like to direct your attention to my brand new sparkly clean website, this has been interesting. I set out to do this all myself without any prior web knowledge besides being able to use Google fairly effectively. So if anything looks a bit funny or if there is a button that doesn't do what its supposed to then please let me know, but as far as I can tell everything works 
http://www.vapeguy.co.za/
_*www.vapeguy.co.za*_​
I wanted this website to be a part of me, not just an effective sales portal but an extension of my personality, you might even find some odd humour scattered across parts of the store. What I offer in my store are only the goodies and gadgets that I know and love and which are some of my favourites. In time I will be adding more fun things that I'm sure you will all find useful somehow.

At this point I would like to introduce you to a long time friend who will be helping out, let's see if he can keep up with my craziness... 

Welcome @Rincewind ...(and good luck  )

So that's me, happy vaping guys and girls

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 15 | Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (30/11/16)

Congrats on your new venture!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

Congrats @BumbleBee!

Love the website - very clear and easy to read and navigate

I know how much effort and passion you put into things - you deserve lots of success

Wishing you all the best!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (30/11/16)

Woohoo!!! The start of something awesome 
Congrats babe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (30/11/16)

This is great news @BumbleBee all the best with your business bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/12/16)

Congrats @BumbleBee your site works great. I wish you the best with your new venture

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rincewind (1/12/16)

Greetings and salutations fellow forumites! Many thanks for all the well wishes. And thanks @BumbleBee for the intro. I have not been in the vaping game all that long, but with your knowledge and guidance, I have come a long way in a short time. With your crazy skills and my skill with crazy we will take over the world!

Muhahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yagya (1/12/16)

Great stuff!! @BumbleBee!
All the best with your new venture.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/12/16)

What a Win! Congratulations and all the best success @BumbleBee and @Rincewind , the website is looking great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/12/16)

Must be nice, Kudos to you bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/12/16)

Congratulations.
I must say, I like the clean look of your website. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/16)

Wow guys! Thanks for all the well wishes and support 

We've been crazy busy over the last few days, the response has been incredible! I've hardly had time to check in on the forum which is pretty weird for me considering how much time I usually spend on here. I haven't even had time to introduce you guys to some of my new gems yet  I will be correcting this soon 

Thank you, you guys totally rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow guys! Thanks for all the well wishes and support
> 
> We've been crazy busy over the last few days, the response has been incredible! I've hardly had time to check in on the forum which is pretty weird for me considering how much time I usually spend on here. I haven't even had time to introduce you guys to some of my new gems yet  I will be correcting this soon
> 
> Thank you, you guys totally rock!



Go for it @BumbleBee 
Lookimg forward!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (1/2/17)

Congrats on the site, a bit delayed but I just came across your it now. When I saw this post the first thing that I thought of was Billow, and you've got it! The Billow has found itself a good home here. Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/17)

M5000 said:


> Congrats on the site, a bit delayed but I just came across your it now. When I saw this post the first thing that I thought of was Billow, and you've got it! The Billow has found itself a good home here. Best of luck!


Thanks @M5000 

The Billow range of tanks has been amazing, and to think when they first released them I was reluctant because I didn't like the look of them, boy was I surprised when I got my first v2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoJoe (30/8/17)

I just want to say thanks to @BumbleBee & @Rincewind for the awesome collection of juices I received as a prize at VapeCon 2017. Some truly delicious flavors that I would highly reccomend.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

